# Raw marrow bones from butcher?



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

There isn't anything safe to give our dogs. Accidents have happened giving a puppy a zukes treat. Raw marrow bones are very rich if you do decide to give your pup one take most of the goodies out the first few times. Here is a picture of Luke as a pup enjoying a raw marrow bone.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

While I was waiting at the E-vets last weekend I witnessed a very stressed out young golden being brought in with a marrow bone stuck on his lower jaw. It was about a two inch wide "ring" that he had managed to get past his incisors and then panic and swelling set in. In a small miracle the dog somehow managed to contort just right and it fell off right as the owner was filling out the paperwork.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

kellyguy said:


> While I was waiting at the E-vets last weekend I witnessed a very stressed out young golden being brought in with a marrow bone stuck on his lower jaw. It was about a two inch wide "ring" that he had managed to get past his incisors and then panic and swelling set in. In a small miracle the dog somehow managed to contort just right and it fell off right as the owner was filling out the paperwork.


That doesn't happen with full sized marrow bones. Those rings though, are too small and can also be swallowed. Totally inappropriate for a large dog.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

solinvictus said:


> There isn't anything safe to give our dogs. Accidents have happened giving a puppy a zukes treat.


Isn't that the truth! 

I give my dogs full-size marrow bones (around 6 inches) regularly. But, I don't really let them chew on them because they are quite hard and have been known to crack teeth. I like to put them in the freezer and give them to them on warm days when I'm working out in the yard. The marrow can be rich, so take it easy and see how your dog responds to it. My two have no issues. 

I prefer raw knuckle bones over marrow bones as they are softer and there is more chewing, less licking.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I've given Gracie frozen marrow bones and occasionally one from the refrigerator and she loves them. I was warned by her breeder not to give the short rings because they can get lodged on the lower jaw as mentioned above. They are very rich so I don't let Gracie consume all the marrow from a 5 inch bone at one time, when she's worked on it for awhile I take it away and put it back in the freezer. On a couple of occasions I didn't take it away and she had digestive problems the next day.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

I was recently told that Therapy dogs are not allowed to eat raw because any bacteria can be transmitted to humans through their feces. So, people who are immune compromised or in a convalescent hospital setting should not be around dogs fed a raw diet. Any one else aware of this?


----------

